# 380 v ac 3 phase wye connection heters



## Aydin2011 (Apr 2, 2013)

4 table each table 4 heater no info about heaters. Any idea 1 phase 17 amp 2 nd phase 18 amp 3 phase 42 amp i have transformer 380 v ac wye connection. High voltage 380 low 220 5 wire include ground. Each heater 4.2 ohm ...


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

You say you have heaters with 4.2 ohms of resistance connected to a 380V source?

E=IR so I=E/R, I=380/4.2 = 90.48 amps per heater.

The information reported does not compute.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

sounds like you need to either send them back to the (2nd hand) dealer, or get them field listed. How else are you going to get a final (haha)


----------



## Aydin2011 (Apr 2, 2013)

Series connection disconnect all wire first phase install 5 heater , 2nd phase 6 heater , 3 th phase 5 heater . re connect wire jump netural. Just all about balance the phase i have now 10 amp.,11 amp,10amp thanks guys. It is now 4.1 ohm 4.1*5=20.5 resistance increase current decrease and voltage also decerese amp 220vac/20.5 =10.7 amp i love this work thanks guys anyway is working now.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Aydin2011 said:


> Series connection disconnect all wire first phase install 5 heater , 2nd phase 6 heater , 3 th phase 5 heater . re connect wire jump netural. Just all about balance the phase i have now 10 amp.,11 amp,10amp thanks guys. It is now 4.1 ohm 4.1*5=20.5 resistance increase current decrease and voltage also decerese amp 220vac/20.5 =10.7 amp i love this work thanks guys anyway is working now.


So the heating coils are wired in a series circuit and then the groups are connected to the source in a Wye configuration?


----------



## Aydin2011 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes correct it was first some heater was connect paralalel. i disconnect all wire make it series 3 group and connect 220 v ac this is custing table . my friend shop just help him out but was good troubleshooting


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Aydin2011 said:


> Yes correct it was first some heater was connect paralalel. i disconnect all wire make it series 3 group and connect 220 v ac this is custing table . my friend shop just help him out but was good troubleshooting


What is the voltage rating of the heater?

How did you know how many to connect in series and how did you know to connect them to the 220V instead of the 380V? (trying to learn here)


----------



## Aydin2011 (Apr 2, 2013)

Not guessing i had controller first i disconnect power 5 wire tell me they are 220 v ac 3 hot 1 neutral and ground that tell me those heater are low 220 v ac after i look at existing wire follow hots and nature. Disconnect and rewire 3 group nature jump 5 heater 6 heater 5 heater. My clamp meter reading now 10.7amp 11.4 amp, 10.7 amp thx


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Got to love what an experienced electrician can do with paper and pencil.
Good job Aydin!!!!!!!!!!!! And welcome to the forum.

When I worked in a pipe extrusion plant we had tons of heaters of all kinds. Mostly band and immersion heaters.
You always had to figure as the heaters were all rated differently as far as voltage and current.
Made connecting them a thinking process, but it sure did cut down on large connections.


----------



## Aydin2011 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you. I am learning process. I need go far as much as i can.


----------

